# the story of Rindercella and her sugly isters.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would I get away with posting the ruder version of this two Ronnies classic?

A poll is needed me thinks

Kev.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Kev, I have just managed to get a copy of the two ronnies and co in " FUTTOCKS END". Do you remember it---what a laugh! :lol: :lol: 

David


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev, if you are in doubt you could just post the link with a warning, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would but it's not a link.

Kev.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

YES go for it.

There is nothing actually offensive it all in the mind !!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The only people who'll be offended are the ones who knew they'd be offended but were to nosey not to look. IYSWIM

Go on, you know it makes sense


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would like to read it, so I say yes. There are sufficient posts on this page now to act as a warning for any one who could find that it is not to their taste.

If they choose to read it so they can complain about it that will be interesting. I suppose on that basis some people could abhor pornography but feel compelled to buy it in order to disapprove of it, Alan.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi

I have heard this done by a few different comedians. I think its a very funny sketch.

For what its worth it often gets accredited to Ronnie Barker (probably because he did the mixed up words sketch - aka Spoonerisms). But I am sure he never actually did the Rindercella story.

I think the story was done by a guy called Archie Campbell.

I will stand corrected though.

(oh, and I voted go for it  )


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Still Waiting.... :roll: or should it be after the 9.00pm threshold :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Yes please can't wait for the disaproving comments afterwards. Not from me I'm broadminded I'm a nurse :lol: 
Sue


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

If the BBC can broadcast it which it did then I see no reason not to post it. Go on go for it.
Waz


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Would I get away with posting the ruder version of this two Ronnies classic?
> A poll is needed me thinks
> Kev.


Dirty lot.......................

Yes go for it 
*100%* [ 23 ] 
NO I'm a prude and this is distasteful in the extreme (Yawn) 
0% [ 0 ] 
Bu66er, Too late someones beaten me to it :black: 
0% [ 0 ]

Total Votes : 23


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If its not posted in the next 10 mins. I'll post it. :!: 

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

waz said:


> If the BBC can broadcast it which it did then I see no reason not to post it. Go on go for it.
> Waz


I don't think they ever did broadcast it, though I could be getting mucking fuddled up.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

No No No!! Please don't post it. I can feel my inner prude trying to get out! again! I think I should ask Carol and Greenie for their opinion first. Please wait, I don't think I can cope!! 

Ca


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

WARNING :!: open the link if you must






tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dare not post it now, I'm in hot water up to my neck, and am not suicidal (yet).

Kev.

But feel free to post it your self.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I dare not post it now, I'm in hot water up to my neck, and am not suicidal (yet).
> Kev.
> But feel free to post it your self.


CHICKEN!

This ones about pulling two birds in Shephers Bush!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> No No No!! Please don't post it. I can feel my inner prude trying to get out! again! I think I should ask Carol and Greenie for their opinion first. Please wait, I don't think I can cope!!
> 
> Ca


You called??????

Hmmmmmm, what a dilemma :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I have no idea what its all about as have never heard of it, but on the other hand if its similar to the muddles up thingy someone posted a wee while ago I say go for it!!!! Plus as someone who works with sperm on an almost daily basis I have to say my inner prude has left the building never to return


----------

